# Please pray for Sigurd (Need advice too)



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Please move this if this isn't in the right place.

Sigurd is in the ER Vet over night tonight.

He was attacked, for no reason that I can come up with, by a neighbourhood dog. The dog literally WOULD not let go of his neck. Me and my (other) neighbour tried our best to get the dog off of him. Finally he let go after a kick to the neck. Sigurd is so care free and such a nice dog, he didn't want to fight. He couldn't fight back even if he wanted to.

After the dog stopped, the owner said "At least he was on a leash." and that was it. No sorry, no nothing. She left the scene.

Meanwhile, Sigurd is literally squirting blood from his neck. It won't stop. My neighbour took off her coat and we held it tightly to his neck while my other neighbour ran to my house and got my boyfriend. By the time we went off to the ER, this coat is soaked through - the blood isn't clotting. In the car he starts to get weak and fall in and out of sleep, I'm covered in blood, he is, and the car is.

We get there and they go into emergency surgery. The out come? The dog had punctured an artery (thank god not a major one), tore his tissues, possible nerve damage, and got another large (quarter) size chunk right through his mouth. He is slightly anemic, and will possibly need a blood transfusion if his vitals don't look better during the night. 

He's on IV and is conked out. I will hear more in the morning, but the Vet said he should bounce back, but it will be a long recovery. He may have a droopy face from possible nerve damage.

The owner of the dog? Hasn't called to say sorry, talked to another neighbour and it seems like she could care less. She said "I will not pay more than half the bill!". The bill is $1,000 right now and may go up depending on care through the night.

What the heck do I do? We're going to file a police report (Vet said we should). We want her to pay ALL, it's only fair. Her dog has bitten other people and dogs in the past. She needs to wake up, this isn't fair.

What can I do to give Sigurd justice??? He didn't do anything wrong, at all.

Now I sit here waiting all night... he's my baby.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This is just awful. I am so sorry. I don't even know where to put this thread or if I even need to move it - so upsetting to read this and think of what transpired - terrifying. Good thoughts to you and Sigurd. 

I also think following up with the police report is a good idea, and hope that the owner of the other dog has a moment of clarity and understanding of just what they are doing to others.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh no, how horrible! Thankfully he'll be ok. I'd definitely call the police right away, plus animal control, the local news and get this owner and her vicious dog plastered all over the place. Then I'd call an attorney and file every charge they can think of- physical injuries, mental anguish, etc. You have to get this woman's attention!! Good thing you had a witness and someone to help you. So sorry for you and Sigurd


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Prayers for Sigurd's recovery and that everything will be ok.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Geez. People are so stupid. First glad to hear he is going to pull through. Definitely file a police report. If she refuses to pay file a civil suit. You have witnesses and will have the police report. I would think you wouldn't have any problems recovering your money via that route if it comes to it. I would also take pictures of your blood soaked coat and of Sigurd in case you have to go to court. Keep us posted.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I saw this on your facebook and was hoping it was a sore paw or something... OMG....poor Sigurd!!!

I will definitely keep him in my thoughts!!!

She should definitely pay it ALL. Call the police, call the local humane society (by-law) and file a report. Let her know you are serious and I would also tell her that you will bring her to court for costs of the vet and fees for the trial (if that's the case) if she doesn't pay. Also get written statements from all who saw what happened and who was there and helped you. Take photos of EVERYTHIGN, the car, the jacket, Sigurd's injuries, etc.. Document, document, document.

I hope all is okay... keeping our fingers and paws crossed for him.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd make her pay. Thoughts to you guys...


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so sorry that happened to your dog!! I hope he will be ok. I would file a police report and see if there are any reports as evidence of the previous attacks as you mentioned. Do you have animal control where you live? If this dog has attacked people and other dogs someone needs to report that. The owner should be liable for the full damages and you have witnesses that the other dog attacked without any provoking so that is good for your side. Good Luck to you and a full recovery for Sigurd.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

You need to file a police report. This isn't a criminal matter, but the report is documentation and depending on animal control in your area they may be able to get involved. Doesn't matter how many times this has happened in the past - if no one reported it it's irrelevant in the court of law.

You need witnesses at your house when you file it. Depending on the dept they may or may not be able to just take their name and contact info if they aren't present (and actually include it in the report).

Keep copies of ALL contact. Keep documentation of all verbal contact. Who said what and when. Dates, times, everything.

Talk to a lawyer. You will likely need to file a civil suit.

The other dog was on a leash? Was yours? What happened?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with the others, document everything and file a report. 
I will keep Sigurd in my prayers. 
He is a strong dog, and you got him care as soon as possible, so he has that going for him. I hope the other owner will "own" up to this and it won't have to go thru legalities.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry this happened to your dog. i hope everything
turns out ok for your dog and you.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Oh no, how horrible! Thankfully he'll be ok. I'd definitely call the police right away, plus animal control, the local news and get this owner and her vicious dog plastered all over the place. Then I'd call an attorney and file every charge they can think of- physical injuries, mental anguish, etc. You have to get this woman's attention!! Good thing you had a witness and someone to help you. So sorry for you and Sigurd





GSDAlphaMom said:


> Geez. People are so stupid. First glad to hear he is going to pull through. Definitely file a police report. If she refuses to pay file a civil suit. You have witnesses and will have the police report. I would think you wouldn't have any problems recovering your money via that route if it comes to it. I would also take pictures of your blood soaked coat and of Sigurd in case you have to go to court. Keep us posted.





elisabeth_00117 said:


> I saw this on your facebook and was hoping it was a sore paw or something... OMG....poor Sigurd!!!
> 
> I will definitely keep him in my thoughts!!!
> 
> ...





Rerun said:


> You need to file a police report. This isn't a criminal matter, but the report is documentation and depending on animal control in your area they may be able to get involved. Doesn't matter how many times this has happened in the past - if no one reported it it's irrelevant in the court of law.
> 
> You need witnesses at your house when you file it. Depending on the dept they may or may not be able to just take their name and contact info if they aren't present (and actually include it in the report).
> 
> ...


 

all excellent advice. DOCUMENT EVERYTHING. file a suit against her for damages and mental anguish. witness statements and everything. Praying for a speedy recovery. keep us posted!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This is a _neighbor_, a suit for mental anguish is a bit extreme...She should pay for the damaged car interior and coat, etc. but to be sue happy is not good for anything and it will just cause more mental anguish in the future if Sigurds mom continues to live in the neighborhood.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You need to take pictures, file a police report. There is a dangerous dog law in MI. An old high school friend had her dog attacked in their yard. The police and AC wouldn't do anythign so they took the pictures and vet report to the district attorney who promptly took it to a judge. They won the suit, won a judgment for damages and the people had 30 days to remove the dog to a home in the country or have it euthanized.

The law in Michigan is ON YOUR SIDE! Use it so this dog doesn't attack another. Especially since it has a history of attacking other animals and people.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear of this, but sounds like he will make a fast recovery and be up and going in no time. 

I'd file a report and document everything, give her chance to do the right thing but be ready in the event she doesn't.

Sending good vibes.............


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh my, that is so horrible. I'm so sorry for Sigurd and will say a prayer that he heals thoroughly soon. I would definitely file a police report. If I were that owner, I would be horrified that my dog did that and I would be doing everything I could to make it "right".


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Thank you all for your support and kind words. We will definitely be calling animal control in the morning, contacting her and see if she will own up, and going through with a police report. I have no idea if the prior issues have been reported or not, I will ask around and see.

I looked up the Dangerous dog law here in MI, and it seems like it's only valid if it's on your own property? Can anyone clear that up? I'm all over the place so I might not be reading this right.

For the question about leashes -- Sigurd was off his at the time (so were the other neighbours 2 dogs). The dog that attacked Sigurd had JUST been leashed, about 1 minute prior to this incident, Sigurd wasn't very close to the dog, so the dog literally lunged and pulled his owner over to Sigurd. I don't know if this will mess my case up since he was unleashed, but he WAS under my control (in a perfect sit/stay beside me). The property is also private property owned by a company in my town, it wasn't on the street or anything so I'm not sure how that works.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Stosh said:


> Oh no, how horrible! Thankfully he'll be ok. I'd definitely call the police right away, plus animal control, the local news and get this owner and her vicious dog plastered all over the place. Then I'd call an attorney and file every charge they can think of- physical injuries, mental anguish, etc. You have to get this woman's attention!! Good thing you had a witness and someone to help you. So sorry for you and Sigurd


Agreed! Get as much into the record as you can. Also write down your impressions of what transpired in the event as much as you can, i.e. how it started, what did your dog, and the other dog and you and the other owner did and said as best as you can remember.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you have permission to be on this property?

Michigan Dangerous Dog & Dog Bite Law



> This Michigan statute defines "dangerous animal," which means a dog or other animal that bites or attacks a person, or a dog that bites or attacks and causes serious injury or death to another dog while the other dog is on the property *or under the control of its owner.*


Michigan Dog Bite Law



> *Under Michigan's dog bite statute, if a dog bites a person, without provocation while the person is on public property*, or lawfully on private property, including the property of the owner of the dog, the owner of the dog shall be liable for any damages suffered by the person bitten, regardless of the former viciousness of the dog or the owner's knowledge of such viciousness. Under the statute a person is lawfully on the private property of the owner of the dog if the person is on the owner's property in the performance of any duty imposed upon him or her by state law or U.S. postal regulation, or if the person is on the owner's property as an invited guest, customer or client of the person lawfully in possession of the property. However, damages are not available to a person who gains lawful entry upon the premises for the purpose of committing an unlawful or criminal act.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Did you have permission to be on this property?
> 
> Michigan Dangerous Dog & Dog Bite Law
> 
> ...



We do have permission.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

Here is a summary of the Michigan Dangerous Animal Statute. I'm sure you are covered as being in control of your dog.


Michigan Compiled Laws Annotated Currentness. Chapter 287. Animal Industry. Dangerous Animals. Definitions 

Statute Details 
Printable Version 
Citation: M. C. L. A. 287.321 - 323 

Citation: MI ST 287.321 - 323 


Summary: This Michigan statute defines "dangerous animal," which means a dog or other animal that bites or attacks a person, or a dog that bites or attacks and causes serious injury or death to another dog while the other dog is on the property or* under the control of its owner.* However, a dangerous animal does not include any of the following: an animal that bites or attacks a person who is knowingly trespassing on the property of the animal's owner; an animal that bites or attacks a person who provokes or torments the animal; or an animal that is responding in a manner that an ordinary and reasonable person would conclude was designed to protect a person if that person is engaged in a lawful activity or is the subject of an assault.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did she have permission?


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

We all do.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I am sorry to hear this. I wish the best for Sigurd and please keep us updated.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would notify the owner of the property what happened. I doubt they could be held liable but somebody could make their life miserable if they wanted so they should know and decide if they still want to give all of you permission to be there. That really sucks.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Thank you, it means the world to me to have this support. This is the worst feeling I've felt in my life. Sigurd is the love of my life, my best friend...I just hope he doesn't get funny behaviours from this, he's so care free, bouncy and just lovable to everything and everyone.

I will let everyone know in the morning how he's holding up.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Wishing him good thoughts tonight. I have been lucky, I have used the doggie ER many times for various things over the years but don't remember ever having to leave one there overnight. It would be hard to sleep I imagine.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What vet is he at, you can pm me if you don't want to post publicly.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry you guys had to go through that, we'll keep our fingers crossed for Sigurd. :hugs:


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

What a terrible thing! Best wishes to Sigurd. I hope he can come home to you so you can take care of him soon.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry this happened to you. I truly hope that the other owner will do the responsible thing and won't give you any hassles over the vet bills. It will certainly be interesting to see if any of the other incidents involving this dog have been officially documented.

I'll be sending hopeful and healing thoughts to your dear Sigurd tonight. :hug:


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh my, I'm so so sorry! That had to be the scariest thing ever, I will keep you and Sigurd in my thoughts and prayers, I hope the other dogs owner does the right thing!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

omgosh, i am SO SO sorry. i totally know how much this dog means to you...he is your boy. sending all good and healing thoughts from everyone here to your family and your dear sigurd.

please pursue every possible avenue you have legally. half of sigurd's vet bills are not enough.

thoughts are with you!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh, sending good thoughts your way. I'm amazed how careless and dense some people can be. Hope you and your baby get what's owed.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Oh my goodness!! Poor Sigurd!!! I will keep Sigurd and you in my thoughts and prayers. Keep us posted on his recovery. As for the owner of the other dog you need to file a police report against her!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Thank you so so so much everyone. This night is going by so slowly. They said I can call at 8 am, I will do it on the dot. I miss him like crazy, it's so strange not having him here.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:hugs: Oh, poor Sigurd, hope that he'll have a complete and uncomplicated recovery! 

In addition to all the excellent advice you've been given, I'd also file a complaint with your local A/C.

Sending lots of hugs to both you and Sigurd!!! :gsdbeggin:


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh. My. Stars!! Poor Sigurd! Sending healing thoughts his way. I also hope that women gets what is coming to her, the fact she didn't even apologize is appalling. I don't believe in bad dogs just bad owners and she is a REALLY bad owner.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I think the woman or owner needs the dog taken from them as well. I'm saddened by this. That owner needs to step up and take responsibility. Heck yeah she should pay every penny of the vet bill.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I just want to ask~ to please stop with the "bad owner/dog should be taken away" comments.
You were not there, nor was I, but when dogs do these things it is never planned, nor is the reaction of the owner. I think(hope) after the initial shock wears off, the owner will do right by this incident.

I know two of my dogs that may go after another dog, but I manage them very carefully to prevent it. I wouldn't have reacted as the dogs owner did, but it is something that can happen to any of us. 

I'm keeping Sigurd in my thoughts for a smooth recovery and he can come home in the morning to be nursed by his momma!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh Sigurd!! That gorgeous boy!! I hope and wish him a great recovery! I am sending good thoughts and vibes your way!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I just want to ask~ to please stop with the "bad owner/dog should be taken away" comments.
> You were not there, nor was I, but when dogs do these things it is never planned, nor is the reaction of the owner. I think(hope) after the initial shock wears off, the owner will do right by this incident.
> 
> I know two of my dogs that may go after another dog, but I manage them very carefully to prevent it. I wouldn't have reacted as the dogs owner did, but it is something that can happen to any of us.
> ...



See, here is my problem and why I classify her as a bad owner. A good owner would have apologized PROFUSELY and offered to pay the vet bill. A good owner would have called to check and see how Sigurd was doing. 

Yes, these things can happen and happen quickly. But it is up to the owner of the other dog to step up to the plate and do what is right. The fact she has not even bothered to apologize tells me she is a rotten human being and by extension a rotten owner.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Sigurd. I hope he heals quickly with minimal nerve damage. What an awful situation.



onyx'girl said:


> I just want to ask~ to please stop with the "bad owner/dog should be taken away" comments.
> You were not there, nor was I, but when dogs do these things it is never planned, nor is the reaction of the owner. I think(hope) after the initial shock wears off, the owner will do right by this incident.


Jane, I agree. I had an incident with Moose and a neighbor where he lunged and growled at him when he tried to pet Moose. Luckily he didn't bite, but I was SO embarrassed that I made a really stupid comment and walked away. 

Hopefully when she has time to think it over, she will do the right thing.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

At the very least file a police report and call animal control. I would think given the damage animal control needs to get involved b/c of rabies in MI. Doesn't the offending dog need to be quarantined? Even if you're sure the other dog doesn't have rabies, the more paperwork on your side, the better.

My dogs were once attacked in public (on a public sidewalk) on short leashes by and offleash Beagle and her owner also never apologized. Luckily the dog was so short and fat it did no damage b/c Coke has such a thick coat and she couldn't reach his neck. The owner just screamed running down her driveway, picked up her dog, and stomped away. Sheesh!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

DharmasMom said:


> See, here is my problem and why I classify her as a bad owner. A good owner would have apologized PROFUSELY and offered to pay the vet bill. A good owner would have called to check and see how Sigurd was doing.


That's kinda what I'm thinking. On one hand, if you're going to be neighbors for a long time (both own your homes) it's better if you have an amicable relationship, but I would be HORRIFIED if MY dog did that to a neighbor's dog, and I would have a hard time getting past her casual attitude.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What a terrible situation! I am really glad you got Sigurd to the ER so quickly and that he is stable. I wish him a smooth recovery and am sending good thoughts to you too. 

I am also hoping that the owner is willing to pay the entire bill. My first gsd, Massie, was once bitten by another gsd who ran out of her yard when we were walking past. I had the police accompany me to the people's house to ask for proof of vaccinations. Maybe the police could accompany you to their house with the bill for his hospital stay?


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

Best wishes. 

My thoughts on the matter of the "other dog" has already been eloquently stated by others on previous posts.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Sending lots of healing thoughts to poor Sigurd :hugging:


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Wait, this dog has a history of people aggression? I'm not knowledgeable on dog laws, but aren't dogs who attack people usually euthanized? As much as I don't like judging people, the other dog's owner should have known, especially after her dog's gone and apparently attacked many other dogs and even people, that she needed to keep her dog under control when she's out in public and around other dogs. I find it hard to chalk it up to not knowing how to react since this isn't the first time her dog's attacked another dog. I hope Sigurd is doing well, and that this lady shows some decency by at least paying all the vet fees.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh this just makes my blood run cold! Poor Sigurd! But it sounds like you did very well under pressure and saved his life by acting quickly.

I understand your rage, believe me. I hope you can find justice for Sigurd.

I think if Sigurd has always been a stable, happy dog, he will probably continue to be that way after he's recovered. Will be anxiously awaiting updates on his recovery.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG how awful! I am so sorry I hope he is fine. If it were me I would file a report and since this person's dog has a bite reputation I would sue her if she refuses to pay. I am not a sue happy person but in this case go for it.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Horrible !!! Good thoughts and prayers for Sig's recovery !
As most everyone else has said, document, document, document, pictures lot's of them, evidence, witness, vet evaluation and bill, take her a$$ to court !!!


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

I have nothing constructive to offer other than I am so sorry this happened and am thinking of you and Sigurd.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so sorry you both had to go thru this, but glad Sigurd will be ok .

I can't add anything other than what's been said, call police, call AC, I would say, the dog that attacked, tho on leash, was not under the owner's control. I think you said there was someone else there that witnessed this? I would have them file a report or atleast a statement about what happened as well.

I would also expect this owner to pay the medical bills, you always have the choice of small claims court if they refuse, however, if small claims is like it is in our state, you may win, but will never collect(

Hope Sigurd is on the mend this morning


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, this is horrible. Something similar happened to my mom's dog once--a pit bull chased him through the neighborhood and pinned him before my parents could run back to the house. Horrible all around. I hope you've called the police by now and they have paid this woman a visit. They were very helpful (granted, different state) when it happened to my mom. The police officers actually almost shot the dog when they showed up to their house it was so out of control and aggressive (not saying that should happen in this instance). Just that the police shoudl be on your side. AND DEFINITELY this attack needs to be documented. I hope that previous attacks/bites have also been documented.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

That's really horrible. Poor Sigurd!


----------



## Roxygsd (Sep 8, 2010)

Get well soon!!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Adding my thoughts and prayers to you and Sigurd ... it's morning now, and I hope you'll soon get a good report from the ER vet!! I wish I had some new piece of advice or something helpful to say, but all I can do is add to the support of everyone else here ... so know that you're in my thoughts!! 

Carol


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

So sorry this happened.

I hope that Sigurd and you make a quick recovery!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

I think it's 8:00 for you and I just fervently hope that your sweet boy had a good night and will recover his wonderful physical and mental health. Others have posted about the responsibility here.

I just hope that your boy comes out perfectly OK.

MJ


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's the same time in Michigan as we are.  Hopefully she's at the vet picking him up.


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope Sirgurd is ok and makes a full recovery, such an upsetting thing to happen


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

Puppy prayers and hugs for Sigurd. Get better soon!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Poor Sigurd! I am so sorry! I would file a police report and contact a lawyer. At the very least you can take the neighbor to court to get the bill paid. Is there an animal control officer that you can contact and make a complaint to as well?


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Sigurd.  Hope he is doing better and continues to do so.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

poor guy! whats the latest? good news I hope


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Just checking ... how's Sigurd doing this morning?


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sorry all for the delayed update! You've all been so wonderful.

Sigurd is home and he seems to be just fine, only thing I've notice is he is pacing around the house whining a lot. Could just be from the meds. He has a small tube on the side of his neck/face and has to wear a cone. He's a bit groggy. In about 5 days we have to get the drain pulled. He is on Clindamycin 150mg (3 caps 2x a day) and Tramadol (50mg 2 tabs 2x a day). His face looks like he has a tennis ball inside his skin. It's sad to look at but he doesn't notice or care. He's bumping into all sorts of things with the cone.

As for the woman, I called the sheriffs department and they said they don't handle dog on dog bites and I'd have to call animal services. I did just that, an officer came to my house and he took a report. They are going to put the dog under quarantine, if she will comply, if not they will do it anyway (at the shelter). The officer told me when he went to her house she said "I have an appointment!" and drove away. I saw it -- she seriously sped out of the subdivision. I hope she goes for a long drive and thinks about what the best thing to do is. The officer informed me if she doesn't comply to pay us in full, we will have to take her to small claims court.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh I'd definitely do that! And I'd call the local news so everyone could see what poor Sigurd is going through because of an irresponsible owner. Sod glad he's going to be ok, poor guy!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Ah! What a relief! Bet Sigurd is going to get extra hugs today. Hope he continues to do well!!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Be sure and take pictures of him now to with the tube, swollen face, etc. the more documentation the better.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lots of pictures and document any problems. if you don't get satisfaction, then do what my friend did...take the pictures to the DA.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

YEA !!! Sigurd is HOME !!! So glad to hear he's Ok ! Poor cone headed boy !


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

How's the patient? I hope he's doing okay!!:fingerscrossed:

Edit: Just saw your update, YAY!!! Thanks for the update and keep us posted on the recovery and dealing with the other owner.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

so sorry for this situation! prayers for your baby boy! and i hope you find a way to get justice!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats wonderful the Sigurd his home now.  Hugs to you both.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so glad Sigurd is back home. Like everyone else said document and take pictures of everything. Keep pursuing her even if you have to sue her. She needs to take responsibility for her actions and her dogs actions.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

YAY I'm so happy Sigurd is home!!! I agree with everyone else document everything!!! Please keep us updated on his recovery and dealing with the other lady. Dodger and I will keep you in our thoughts and prayers and will keep our fingers and paws crossed. :hugs:


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

I am SO sorry this happened to your dear Sigurd & also sorry you're going thru this.

Darn it - Darn it - Darn it --- wish I would've seen this last night...

I worked for an ER vet (the best in the world, IMHO) for almost 15 years. We photographed any attack like this - do you know if they did? Very few civil suits come out of these (at least here in Crazy CA), but lots of small claims court cases. The more pix, the better. And, this will sound gross, but the more blood, the better (in the pix). You could also ask if the Vet Tech on duty would be wiling to go to court with you; I can't count how many times I went.

I'd nail her to the wall. With an attitude like hers, small wonder her dog's got a problem.

Hugs to you both!

PS - On private property, the leash law does not apply (at least here, it doesn't). Maybe call your regular vet & see if he/she is willing to write a letter acknowledging Sigurd's wonderful personality as a non-biter. Anything & everything you can come up with will only help you later on.

PSS - In my experiences, hardly ever did the judge award pain & suffering. But include it in your complaint anyway. If the right judge is in the right mood, you'll get it - but only if it's included at the beginning.

Please keep us posted!

Becky:hug::hug:


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

So Glad he is home and doing ok!! Also glad they are going after her to take her dog in for a few days...IMO that's great if they do, maybe while she'e missing her dog for a few days she will have that time to think about her actions!(just reread what I wrote and it sounds like putting a child in time out LOL)


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I am so glad Sigurd is home, but sad to hear he is still suffering so much from this. I am so disappointed that your neighbor is acting like this. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

That is awful! I can imagine how horrible that must have been to you, I was almost crying reading the first post and I know I'd be freaking out if something like that happened to my dogs... Poor Sigurd.

Yes make sure you document everything, take pictures of everything (the dog, the coat if you have it, the wounds, etc...) and keep all papers.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I know this is probably just glorified for TV, but I happened to be channel surfing and Judge Judy had a couple whose dog was attacked by a Pit and I know that doesn't represent the breed, such was this case. The couple had pictures, vet bills and animal control report. JJ threw the book at the Pit owner ! :shocked: Good luck if you decide to prosecute !


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Glad he is home.

Don't know what I can say about the other owner. I thought she would have come around after she time for this to set in, especially after a visit from animal control, but it doesn't look like it.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> Sorry all for the delayed update! You've all been so wonderful.
> 
> Sigurd is home and he seems to be just fine, only thing I've notice is he is pacing around the house whining a lot. Could just be from the meds. He has a small tube on the side of his neck/face and has to wear a cone. He's a bit groggy. In about 5 days we have to get the drain pulled. He is on Clindamycin 150mg (3 caps 2x a day) and Tramadol (50mg 2 tabs 2x a day). His face looks like he has a tennis ball inside his skin. It's sad to look at but he doesn't notice or care. He's bumping into all sorts of things with the cone.
> 
> As for the woman, I called the sheriffs department and they said they don't handle dog on dog bites and I'd have to call animal services. I did just that, an officer came to my house and he took a report. They are going to put the dog under quarantine, if she will comply, if not they will do it anyway (at the shelter). The officer told me when he went to her house she said "I have an appointment!" and drove away. I saw it -- she seriously sped out of the subdivision. I hope she goes for a long drive and thinks about what the best thing to do is. The officer informed me if she doesn't comply to pay us in full, we will have to take her to small claims court.


Wonderful, wonderful news! I hope you pursue court if she does not pay the bills.

He could be pacing because of the meds. Or, perhaps he does not like the cone on his head or the tube in his neck. I’m sure he knows they are there and that something is not right with him…that could be upsetting him. OR, it could be the drugs. Tramadol is a narcotic, I believe. So, it could be making him a little drowsy and/or agitated. 

Since she drove off, I’m assuming AC did not get her dog. Are they going back to her house to try again?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Glad to hear he is doing okay. I would keep him quiet for the next day or so, maybe some crate time and supervised leashed "free" time, that's just me though.

I would definitely prusue the court route if she doesn't comply. This could not only happen to Sigurd again but to another dog. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Well the officer just came to my house to update me on what is going on with the other dog owner. He said she was very defensive about her dog, but she does understand the situation, but still believes she doesn't own me more than half the bill.

He told me the dog is being quarantined on her property, and he wrote her a citation and she will have to appear in court on Dec 13th, to plead guilty or not guilty. She is currently being charged with damage to property which is a misdemeanor. She is an older woman (I'd say late 60's early 70's??), so they said the judge will take that into account when sentencing her. He said we can contact her about payment, but she will most likely be upset, so we should wait a few days or just wait after the court date. He said he's making it a point at the pretrial (I don't know the actual name, but he said they meet before the actual date to try to get her to agree to something so it doesn't go to to actual court) to pay us the Vet bill in full. He said she might try to drag us into court as well.

I think he went along with the citation because she told the officer that there was 3 GSD that were fighting when it happened. Not true at all, even my neighbour told him it wasn't true. Only 1 other was there and she wasn't getting involved at all. 

The officer took a few photographs of Sigurd and his wounds to help out the case. He said Sigurd was a good boy and to call him for any reason if we need help or if Sigurds condition worsens.

Thank you for all your support and kind words. I will keep everyone updated on the situation and Sigurd's healing process. Right now the tube is dripping blood, so every hour or so I have to clean the cone.

Sigurd right now has been sleeping all afternoon, he moans once and a while. He is in his crate, with me sitting beside him in a chair. Tonight I'll bring the crate in our bedroom so he doesn't knock himself around during the night (dang cone, I don't think they ever get used to it)! To go potty I bring him out on a leash. Don't worry, he'll be in my sight ALWAYS. 

I'm glad he's home.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is it possible for you to have the ppl that were there write down what happened while it's still fresh in their minds? Also, contact ppl that the dog has attacked to have them write a letter? I think that is really the best way to protect yourself and Sigurd. You may never need them but at least you have them.

When I read the subject name last night, I thought you had lost him.  Glad that you are getting help with this and that Sigurd is home with you.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Is it possible for you to have the ppl that were there write down what happened while it's still fresh in their minds? Also, contact ppl that the dog has attacked to have them write a letter? I think that is really the best way to protect yourself and Sigurd. You may never need them but at least you have them.
> 
> When I read the subject name last night, I thought you had lost him.  Glad that you are getting help with this and that Sigurd is home with you.


He said he talked to the neighbour that was there and got some info. I'll call her and the other neighbour that was there and ask them to write what they remember down, thanks for the suggestion.

I didn't mean to scare anyone last night with the title. I was so shaken up, if we hadn't hurried the way we did, he could have very well died from blood loss. It's such a tragic thing NO dog should ever have to experience. When he was drifting in and out of sleep because he was getting weak from blood loss, it broke my heart.

I am glad I have people like all of you that are so helpful and wonderful. It's really made this a bit easier!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

If she doesn't agree in the pretrial and it does go to court I would see if the neighbor (witness) will go to court with you. A statement is better than nothing but a witness in person is even better. Glad Sigurd is home resting.

Between this thread and the Are you kidding me (wrong dog shipped) who needs soap operas? I've been sitting on the edge of my seat reading these threads the last couple of days!

Thankfully both threads have taken a turn for the better!


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

So glad to hear that he is doing better and that action is being taken! Keep us posted! You and Sigurd are in my thoughts!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> When I read the subject name last night, I thought you had lost him.  Glad that you are getting help with this and that Sigurd is home with you.


Ditto when I just read the subject a few minutes ago. So relieved to read your posts to find out Sigurd is at home. I'm sure he's a bit stressed out about the cone, hence the pacing. And even though they have given him a pain reliever, we never really know if they are in any kind of pain or not, then another possible cause for the pacing.

I agree with the advice on not only getting signed statements from your neighbors regarding the attack but if one or both would come to court, witness testimony goes a long way. If they can't come, a notarized statement is the next best thing...then a signed statement.

Sounds like the nice neighbor lady is showing her true colors by lying to the AC officer about it being a muliple gsd fight when in fact is was just her dog attacking Sigurd. So be prepared for a fight from her in getting all of your vet bills paid. Which, btw, as a responsible pet owner, she should have offered to pay to begin with. Not only that, but it would be better for her to pay it quickly and quietly b/c I'm sure if her homeowners insurance heard about the fight, they wouldn't be happy to hear about a dog with a bite history living in her home.

Zooming lots of healing thoughts to Sigurd and peaceful thoughts for you!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Poor Sigurd, please keep us updated! That lady makes me furious . At least with the lies she is telling it won't help her case at all.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

So glad to hear that Sigurd is home!  I am hoping for a speedy recovery for your sweet boy. Sounds like he is a real trooper.


It's such a shame that the other owner is handling this incident poorly so far. I hope she comes to her senses and owns up to what is very clearly her responsibility.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

If you need a character witness for Sigurd, I can totally back you up. 

VERY glad he's home and safe.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I think the fact that she hasn't even contacted you to see if your dog was alive or dead speaks of the kind of person she is. I am guessing none of the previous incidents involving her dog were reported?? She continues to bring her dog around other dogs/people despite this history?! She needs to be taught a lesson before this happens again!
I hope Sig recovers quickly--


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Thank you everyone! 

Apparently she called my neighbour (one that was there) a couple times today to ask how Sigurd is doing. Maybe she's embarrassed at what happened and doesn't want to face me. I don't know, either way it's still very upsetting, and to STILL not want to help pay the full Vet amount. Maybe in a couple days she will come to her senses.

On a happier note, the 2 neighbours that were there during the attack surprised me and Sigurd will a get well basket. He's loving up the treats and the new squeaky toy!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Aaawww how sweet! Well there is a sign of a conscious there then. Maybe she will come around. She's probably fretting about court too. Hopefully she will step up and do the right thing.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

very nice of your neightbors. those wellness treats are the real deal too! haha. hope they put a smile on sig's face


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh that's so sweet! Add my get well wishes to Sigurd's pile of presents. I hope he heals fast!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

how nice of your neighbors!! I would hope the woman would be embarrassed as in MORTIFIED,,I know I would be if that were my dog, and I'd bending over backwards to pay the vet bill just so I wouldn't lose my dog(

Hope it all works out, and hope Sigurd feels better soon


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Apparently she called my neighbour (one that was there) a couple times today to ask how Sigurd is doing. Maybe she's embarrassed at what happened and doesn't want to face me. I don't know, either way it's still very upsetting, and to STILL not want to help pay the full Vet amount. Maybe in a couple days she will come to her senses.
> 
> On a happier note, the 2 neighbours that were there during the attack surprised me and Sigurd will a get well basket. He's loving up the treats and the new squeaky toy!


That's awesome of your neighbors! I have the same magnet for my car! And Frag loves those treats, too. I'm sure Sigurd is very thankful for having such and awesome mom and friends. And I don't know how easy of a pill-taker he is, but I bet those greenies pill pockets will come in handy! 

Haha, looks like your neighbors stole my idea though. After reading this I was gonna go home and bake some dog treats for Sigurd. Even though I'll look like a copy cat, I'm still going to.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> That's awesome of your neighbors! I have the same magnet for my car! And Frag loves those treats, too. I'm sure Sigurd is very thankful for having such and awesome mom and friends. And I don't know how easy of a pill-taker he is, but I bet those greenies pill pockets will come in handy!
> 
> Haha, looks like your neighbors stole my idea though. After reading this I was gonna go home and bake some dog treats for Sigurd. Even though I'll look like a copy cat, I'm still going to.


Does it stay on your car alright? I was worried it would fly/fall off. I wouldn't want that to happen!

He's loving up the treats! I've never purchased the Wellness ones before, they smell so good I want to eat one, haha. The pill pockets will help as he's going to be getting 10-12 pills a day. He might start acting a bit fussy!

You're so sweet and generous!!  You're more than welcome to come by, Sigurd would love the attention and yummy snacks!! Just inbox me whenever.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> The pill pockets will help as he's going to be getting 10-12 pills a day. He might start acting a bit fussy!


I just hope he does not do what both of my shepherds do they eat the pill pocket and spit out the pills. I have used these on all my non GSD just fine for years. They gobble them right up not the shepherds they think about it and then take them apart. Sometimes they are too smart!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am so happy Sigurd is alright!! You have such nice neighbors!!

I will continue to send good vibes you and Sigurd'S way!! 

Hopefully, the lady will come to her senses.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Glad he is feeling better

File suit in small cliams court. MI allows up to 3 grand

A neighbors dog once did that to my dog. He had attacked other dogs. I have her the choice....her dog reported to AC for biting me as well as my dog or dog never out of her house again. She took the house thing

I think we should invent a little GSD suit they can wear on walk that has a neck protector with studs on it, kinda like a spike collar on steroids.

Many owners carry a break stick that can pry open a dogs jaws.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> Does it stay on your car alright? I was worried it would fly/fall off. I wouldn't want that to happen!
> 
> He's loving up the treats! I've never purchased the Wellness ones before, they smell so good I want to eat one, haha. The pill pockets will help as he's going to be getting 10-12 pills a day. He might start acting a bit fussy!
> 
> You're so sweet and generous!!  You're more than welcome to come by, Sigurd would love the attention and yummy snacks!! Just inbox me whenever.


Yeah, it stays on great. I was worried about it falling off or getting stolen too, but so far so good.

I just recently purchased those Wellness treats and I agree; they smell great! Frag loves them, but I rip them up real small for training because they're THICK. 

The more treats Sigurd has to take pills with, the better! Haha, I've been meaning to start making some treats anyway, this is the perfect opportunity. I'll PM you once I get them all ready for delivery!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm glad Sigurd is home with you! May his recovery be quick and uncomplicated.
I hope your neighbor recognizes that her dog was the one who is at fault and apologizes to you and him with extreme emotion! I think she is in denial and afraid. 
She knows her dog and how he is, and so does everyone else in the hood. 
If it comes to a court trial Sigurds character vs her dogs will clinch who was at fault.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup I see a lot of people walking their dogs with sturdy sticks in their hands, almost daily actually. Sad state of affairs but that and some bear attack spray are good things to carry to protect owner and dog.




VegasResident said:


> Glad he is feeling better
> 
> File suit in small cliams court. MI allows up to 3 grand
> 
> ...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> On a happier note, the 2 neighbours that were there during the attack surprised me and Sigurd will a get well basket. He's loving up the treats and the new squeaky toy!


That was so sweet of your neighbors to give Sigurd such a beautiful get well basket!

That upsets me that A/C would take the age of an owner into consideration in a case like this.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Sigurd's Mom, I've read every post and am so sorry this has happened to your Sigurd. Best wishes to his continued recovery and to your spirit as well.

btw- sounds to me like your neighbor, based on her initial comment 'my dog was on a leash' and her continuing behaviour ...she's trying to cover her bases so as not to have to take responsibility or pay vet bills. My guess (based on past experience) her calls to your neighbors is probably information gathering only. I wouldn't count on her coming to her senses.

The advice you've been given regarding documentation and small claims court are very good. At some point you'll have to communicate the total costs of Sigurd's vet bills to her with a request to pay. Check with AC on how best to do this.

Best wishes to you and Sigurd. 



Sigurd's Mom said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Apparently she called my neighbour (one that was there) a couple times today to ask how Sigurd is doing. Maybe she's embarrassed at what happened and doesn't want to face me. I don't know, either way it's still very upsetting, and to STILL not want to help pay the full Vet amount. Maybe in a couple days she will come to her senses.
> 
> On a happier note, the 2 neighbours that were there during the attack surprised me and Sigurd will a get well basket. He's loving up the treats and the new squeaky toy!


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Glad to hear Sigurd is recovering. I just saw this thread so I wasn't aware earlier of what happened. I would have been worrying all night over for him.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

just checking in...i know you're so relieved your boy is home! hoping he's good as new in a flash.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> Does it stay on your car alright? I was worried it would fly/fall off. I wouldn't want that to happen!


They stay on ok but good luck getting it off down the road! Apparently you are supposed to move them around so the color on the car doesn't fade. I had one on my previous car for a year and couldn't get it off when I gave the car to my sister.

Hopefully Sigurd keeps healing and fast. You're neighbors are awesome.


----------



## shepherdlady (Mar 17, 2010)

Wishing you and Sigurd all the best and a full and speedy recovery.

This happend to me in July - my 2 GSD girls got attacked andh both had to have surgeries. So I feel your pain. Just think - I had 2 in cones 

Give him a big hug from me & Nina & Izzy. 

God bless,

Maggie


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

Good thoughts for your boy Sigurd's Mom! I hope he makes a full and speedy recovery.

Hopefully the owner of the dog that attacked comes to her senses. I can understand some embarrassment, but her actions so far are nothing but cowardly, imo.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I hope that Sigurd has a speedy recovery! I hope that the neighbor comes to her senses too and does that right thing by you and Sigurd.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I am so glad I came in at the end so I did not have to wait for an update! I hope the healing time is quick and there are no lasting effects....
Your neighbor makes me ill....I actually feel RAGE an I am a very calm person....


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

So happy your baby is doing well. I hope the neighbor comes around and does the right thing.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Have you called the dog's owner? At least she's asking your neighbor how Sigurd is doing, do you think calling to let her know how he's doing would start a discussion about her paying the vet bill- the entire bill? Glad he's doing better, so nice of your neighbors to make him the basket! He must be a charmer to have so many friends


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i was holding my breath all of last night waiting to see updates with good news. i'm so glad to hear he's home and already doing better. Sorry your neighbor is still being a putz but i agree with everyone else still document heavily and take her butt to court. I would push for FULL damages too. That is very cool of your neighbors to do the gift basket. Very awesome.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

What Great Neighbors !!! Well with one exception ... How's he doing this morning ?


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

He's doing pretty good, he slept in until 9:30! Right now he is laying in his cage, before that he was walking around the house squeaking a ball around the house. 

The only thing is he isn't drinking water, he had maybe 2 little laps before bed.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Well that first sentence is a bit strange, guess who hasn't had their morning coffee yet?


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> He's doing pretty good, he slept in until 9:30! Right now he is laying in his cage, before that he was walking around the house squeaking a ball around the house.
> 
> The only thing is he isn't drinking water, he had maybe 2 little laps before bed.



Another round of puppy prayers for Sigurd! :halogsd:aw:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Yay for Sigurd!! You are a good nurse for him.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly sends tons of kisses!!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Thank you guys 

For the past hour or so Sigurd's been pacing around the house. I think he's getting really bored, wants to romp around and run! Trying to keep him calm though... maybe I'll take him for a short stroll around the house, haha.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

pacing can also be a sign of pain...??? and/or drug reaction...???

thinking of you and your boy!


----------



## rbirrd_97 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm sure glad to read that Sigurd is home recovering give him lots of :hug: for me to....I had to go out of town Tuesday and when I got back today the first thing I did was come and find this thread


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

katieliz said:


> pacing can also be a sign of pain...??? and/or drug reaction...???
> 
> thinking of you and your boy!


I don't think it would be drug reaction??, I'll keep an eye out for that though, but it could be pain. I gave him his tramadol around 9:30isham, he doesn't get another dose until 8pm, could be wearing off a bit. 

Sigurd is really high energy and without at least an hour running a day he doesn't settle down. I can see it in his eyes, he wants to go bonkers. When I take him out to potty he does the play stance and wants me to chase him, too bad he doesn't understand it's not good for him to do that!:wild::wild:

Thank you everyone for your support.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

it was the tramadol i was thinking about re the drug reaction, but now that i think more about it, the reaction i read about to tramadol might have been panting and not pacing. do know tho that lots of dogs (and humans), have trouble with tramadol.

sending more good thoughts!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I took him for a walk around the block, he really enjoyed it for the most part. When I came up to the area where he got attacked, he immediately halted, but with some treats and a lot of encouragement we were on our way. I didn't realise he'd be so unsure of the area, poor baby.

The walk helped him calm down some though, he's now sleeping.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Poor guy! With your help he'll get his confidence back and shrug it off in no time. Getting to that spot must have been hard for you too- remember that a glass of wine solves everything


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Glad Sigurd is making a good recovery! It sounds like it was really scary for everyone. 

I do have to ask though - why was everyone allowing their dog to play with a dog who has a history of dog and human aggression? Hopefully this dog won't be invited to "play time" again!


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I am just now coming into this. My heart goes out to you...I have had a dog attacked and she was in the ER for 10 days...the owner of the other dog had just lost his job, but his mom sent me the entire vet bill. 

I am so happy that Sigurd is on the mend. As for the neighbor, homeowners insurance should pay for this is she is tight on $$$...the insurance will tell her that the dog will no longer be covered though in the future. Maybe via your good neighbors they can mediate for you.

Again, I am breathing a huge sigh of relief that he is OK!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm so glad your boy is alright, that is the most important thing of all! I hope the woman does the right thing. 

Remy and I send well wishes to you and your boy!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

So glad he's doing better and enjoyed the walk. I've been baking sooo many treats. I'm hoping to have them done by tomorrow, but we might have a late delivery monday or tuesday. "/ Frag approves of them though, I'm sure Sigurd will love them!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am soooo glad Sigurd is doing well!!





JudynRich said:


> I am so happy that Sigurd is on the mend. As for the neighbor, homeowners insurance should pay for this is she is tight on $$$...the insurance will tell her that the dog will no longer be covered though in the future. Maybe via your good neighbors they can mediate for you.



This is true unless her dog has bit before and the HO insurance has already covered him once before.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Just an update -- 

Got a letter in the mail today... from the owner of the dog. It's an apology letter, it sounds pretty sincere, she says she can't stop thinking about Sigurd and I, she said she feels so very sorry for all the pain we've had to go through. She also said to send her a copy of the Vet bill, she didn't say if she was paying it all, but she said she wants it to ease some of our concern.

It makes me feel a lot better that she's showing remorse and apologized to me. I'm glad a couple of days time gave her some time to think about the situation and bring her to her senses.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is it possible that she didn't realize how serious his injuries were at the time?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I've been gone all week but glad your pup is doing okay now. So sorry you had to go through this and I hope this woman pays up all your vet bills honestly but I guess even a partial payment is better than none


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think she was just very scared and trying to deny her dog is who he is. She knows deep down what she has to do.
I really kind of feel sorry for her...I'm sure the $ isn't the issue as much as what may happen to her dog now. Because she may have to put him down. 
How is Sigurd feeling today?


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> Just an update --
> 
> Got a letter in the mail today... from the owner of the dog. It's an apology letter, it sounds pretty sincere, she says she can't stop thinking about Sigurd and I, she said she feels so very sorry for all the pain we've had to go through. She also said to send her a copy of the Vet bill, she didn't say if she was paying it all, but she said she wants it to ease some of our concern.
> 
> It makes me feel a lot better that she's showing remorse and apologized to me. I'm glad a couple of days time gave her some time to think about the situation and bring her to her senses.


About time she came to her senses . Maybe she was scared, shamed, etc. Whatever the reason, I hope she comes thru with it . How is he doing? Poor boy.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Is it possible that she didn't realize how serious his injuries were at the time?


I'd like to think so, but the AC officer told me that she understood the extent of his injuries. My neighbour called her after she went home from the ER Vet to let her know right away what was going on with Sigurd.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i think maybe she was mortified and embarrassed and somewhat in denial because of the possible consequences. especially if she's an elder.

not minimizing what happened tho or how scary it was.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

She is probably hoping by offering money you will not go after her dog, and as crappy as that is I get it. Sometimes even good dog owners have issues with dog aggression though this lady doesn't strike me as a good dog owner either. She definitely sounds remorseful because she is scared of losing her pup which we all would be, but can she ensure this never happens again? 

I've been lucky to have never had one of my dogs seriously attacked by another dog, or had my dog's bite another animal or person. However, if it happened I would be throwing money in that person's direction hoping they wouldn't turn my dog in....it sounds bad but hey I'm being honest. I don't know what I would do if my dog were the injured party as far as trying to have the other dog PTS. I'm a bleeding heart and would probably try to establish some kind of warning when either of us would be out with our dogs to make sure they never met again and of course ask for all vet bills reimbursed. Maybe you guys could exchange phone numbers and call before either was going to venture out?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

How is Sigurd doing? I hope she takes full responsibility of what her dog did and pay all the vet bill!

So sorry you had to go threw such a tragic event I hope Sigurd is recovering well!:wub:


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Sigurd's Mom: That nasty, vicious lady has shown her true colors. Please don't trust her as far as you can throw her. She is probably trying to stall you or manipulate you into not taking her to small claims court or will try to get away with paying as little as possible. 

I would not reply to the Wicked Witch of the West. I would have my lawyer draft the response, and it would state that all the witnesses have signed very damaging testimony implicating her as clearly at fault, and curtly state that the blood is still not completely off the car seats or the clothes that bandaged Sigurd on the way to the clinic, during which he almost died. The lawyer should also let her know that if all vet bills are immediately paid, you will regard her apology as sincere and cease from any future legal action.

The letter should be sent by certified mail. Don't let your guard down. Sigurd deserves justice. People like her just pretend to care but would be happy to take you for a sucker. Sigurd barely got away with his life, and if she is really sorry for that she will clearly take responsibility and put her money where her snout is.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

CaliBoy said:


> Sigurd's Mom: That nasty, vicious lady has shown her true colors. Please don't trust her as far as you can throw her. She is probably trying to stall you or manipulate you into not taking her to small claims court or will try to get away with paying as little as possible.
> 
> I would not reply to the Wicked Witch of the West. I would have my lawyer draft the response, and it would state that all the witnesses have signed very damaging testimony implicating her as clearly at fault, and curtly state that the blood is still not completely off the car seats or the clothes that bandaged Sigurd on the way to the clinic, during which he almost died. The lawyer should also let her know that if all vet bills are immediately paid, you will regard her apology as sincere and cease from any future legal action.
> 
> The letter should be sent by certified mail. Don't let your guard down. Sigurd deserves justice. People like her just pretend to care but would be happy to take you for a sucker. Sigurd barely got away with his life, and if she is really sorry for that she will clearly take responsibility and put her money where her snout is.


 
i have to agree with this to an extent. I certainly wouldnt trust her given her dogs previous history. What did you she do to rectify the situation in those instances? *Just please keep your guard up about this person*. I'm glad Sigurd is recovering. Wish he was able to understand he's not able to romp around and all that jazz for a little while. He's still in our prayers for a quick and easy recovery.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Caliboy & Kzoppa, I'll talk to my boyfriend about this. I don't want to let my guard down and I do want justice for Sigurd. When we got the letter yesterday, we were like "What do we do know?" We are happy she said sorry, but at the same time, OUR DOG COULD HAVE ALMOST LOST HIS LIFE. A simple sorry letter still doesn't make me feel better with this person and her dogs actions...

An update on Sigurd... I took him for a few walks around the block yesterday to blow some steam... he's really not liking this "sleeping all day" thing. We woke up this morning to discover his tube had fallen out..:crazy: so we're off to the Vet in an hour to see if that's OK and to check up on his stitches. We were going to get it taken out tomorrow, so it shouldn't be a big deal. 

He saw 2 of his dog friends for a couple minutes yesterday while on a walk, he acted like same old Sigurd, didn't act different or anything. Lets hope he's this way with all dogs still!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i hope your dog has a healthy and speedy
recovery. call AC, sue the neighbor, place a Police report.
i'm so sorry this happen to your dog.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> i hope your dog has a healthy and speedy
> recovery. call AC, sue the neighbor, place a Police report.
> i'm so sorry this happen to your dog.


Thank you. I called AC, they are the ones taking over the problem. I called the Sheriffs department and they said I can't place a report with them, only AC. I'd rather not sue (I think, I'm not sure), because we both own our homes and it's likely we're not moving away any time soon, I don't want lots of drama in our hood. She is going to court on the 13th and may get charged with a misdemeanor (depending on what she does). Her dog I believe will go under a 6 month evaluation, if any bites or anything are reported, her dog will have to be put to sleep. If nothing, the case on her dog will be closed... but I bet if he bites after 6 months my report will be there and help whoevers case. :help:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> Caliboy & Kzoppa, I'll talk to my boyfriend about this. I don't want to let my guard down and I do want justice for Sigurd. When we got the letter yesterday, we were like "What do we do know?" We are happy she said sorry, but at the same time, OUR DOG COULD HAVE ALMOST LOST HIS LIFE. A simple sorry letter still doesn't make me feel better with this person and her dogs actions...


Personally, I wouldn't respond in any way at all. If you have a lawyer, then you should turn the letter over to them. The lawyer basically admits guilt. 

My personal opinion is that the dog has gotten away with biting other dogs and people and perhaps you are the first to do something about it. She may be sitting back and thinking about all that has happened, realizing the seriousness of Sigurd's injuries, and truly remorseful. I think perhaps she really is if she's asking how he is and sent the letter. 

On the other hand, just because she's remorseful does not mean her dog is safe. She also probably scared of losing her dog. If you should go to court then I would suggest that YOU suggest she find a good dog trainer and work on his aggression as a condition.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Jax08 makes a very good point- her dog needs some help and while she's probably afraid of losing the dog she should takes steps to stop his aggression so she won't loose him and to keep others safe.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You could even write a letter back telling her that you appreciate her concern and remorse and you think that she should find a trainer to help with his aggression. It might be the one thing that saves her dog's life.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Just now seeing this thread! Oh my goodness! Poor Sigurd and how traumatic for you. I am SO glad he is okay and I really hope this woman is made to pay for all the costs. It is so unfair.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

I hope I'm wrong. Maybe this lady is just writing the letter and asking for a copy of the vet bills so that she looks good in court. I'd send her a copy, I'd have someone else witness me doing it so that she can't say, she never got it. Better yet send it certified post. If you attach a covering letter to it, keep it simple so there can be no misunderstandings eg, Dear xxx thank you for your letter dated xx/xx/xxxx, please find enclosed a copy of Sigrud's vet bills as requested. COPY every thing you send and have someone else witness everything.

Glad to hear Sigrud is doing well. Just had a thought, perhaps you should ask your vet if he/she thinks Sigrud will need some sort of behavior therapy after this ordeal. It may be another cost you may need to hit her with. You wouldn't have had this cost if it weren't for her dog. Good luck.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I talked to my neighbour and she said it was really good that she wrote us to say sorry, but she is still not talking to that neighbour (the one that helped us bring him to the ER). We're not sure why she's getting the silent treatment, which is sad, because they were really close.

I am going to take a few days to think of exactly what I want to do about this letter situation. Thank you all so much for the suggestions and help.

We went to the Vet this afternoon and the area where his tube was looks good, and his stitches look good as well. Those come out next Monday, which means a whole week coming up with the cone! It's already full of Gorilla tape, he's smashing it up pretty good! He can't wait to go for a long long run, he's pretty much insane right now! LOL multiple walks around the block are just not doing it. I've been playing really lightly with him (throwing a stuffy at him and stuff), I just don't want to do too much since the stitches are near his mouth/jaw. He wants to jump in the air and roll around... crazy times


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Maybe teach him some tricks while he's confined- like hide a bunch of treats around the house so he can find them, teach him 'find it', pick the hand with the treat in it, some other tricks. I know it's not the same but it's something to do. Too bad the neighbors aren't talking, hopefully peace will settle in the valley once she takes care of her responsibilities


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Stosh said:


> Maybe teach him some tricks while he's confined- like hide a bunch of treats around the house so he can find them, teach him 'find it', pick the hand with the treat in it, some other tricks. I know it's not the same but it's something to do.


What a good idea, thank you! Once he wakes from a nap (first one today) I'll try to teach him some tricks! I think he will like that.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am so happy Sigurd is doing much better!

As for letter, I would still keep my guard up. She was probably scared or embarrased about her dog, and is scared she may lose him. Maybe it will finally get to her that she needs to take care of her dogs issues. Otherwise, just keep your guard up.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I am wishing sigurd a speedy recovery and I am sorry you have to go through this.

Did you say this women was an older women? How old are we talking? If she is much older, I can probably guess her frame of mind, if she grew up anything like my grandmother did.

By talking to you..its adding insult to injury. Growing up my grandmother tried to teach me that when something, like this happens, that you are suppose to let time pass before talking to them, if you even talk to them at all. The thinking is (from my grandmother and the area she grew up in) you basically are suppose to shame and punish yourself and not cause any further problems by "trying to make better what cant be made better".

Agree or not, that is how some people think. Not saying to let your guard down though.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

the phrase my great-grandfather used was "Least said, soonest mended" 
I think it just refers to the way that we human beings seem to dig ourselves into a hole when we start talking about a sensitive subject.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

GSDolch said:


> I am wishing sigurd a speedy recovery and I am sorry you have to go through this.
> 
> Did you say this women was an older women? How old are we talking? If she is much older, I can probably guess her frame of mind, if she grew up anything like my grandmother did.
> 
> ...


My neighbours told me she is 80 years old. What you are saying makes a lot of sense, especially seeing how she is dealing with this whole situation.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

80? Wow...oh man....

I know you want compensation for Sigurd's vet bills but I have to ask...will she have the money? Is this going to be a choice for her between paying his bills and paying for heat this winter?


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> 80? Wow...oh man....
> 
> I know you want compensation for Sigurd's vet bills but I have to ask...will she have the money? Is this going to be a choice for her between paying his bills and paying for heat this winter?


I am pretty certain she will have the money.


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

That's a tough situation, nevertheless, this is not the first time her dog has bitten an animal. I would at least keep every correspondence with her (don't throw anything out) just in case you decide to proceed. Even if it's verbal, write it down!

I'm so glad he's doing better and the outcome is a good one.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh good! That's a tough situation. I would really stress that she find a trainer. If she isn't physically able to handle the dog then it needs to have excellent obedience.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> oh good! That's a tough situation. I would really stress that she find a trainer. If she isn't physically able to handle the dog then it needs to have excellent obedience.



Do I write that in a letter to her? The dog basically pulls her wherever it wants to go. I noticed just recently she bought a prong collar, it's helped a bit, but she still gets pulled around.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would be very careful about what you tell her in writing. have you talked to a lawyer? If you have to take her to court you'll want to make sure nothing compromises your case.

Maybe say that you appreciate her apology. Maybe that it's not the first time her dog has bitten another dog and people and gently suggest training before another dog, or a child gets hurt?

It's always best if she's willing to get a trainer. That dog is probably her closest companion at the age so stressing that she get a trainer to work on aggression may well save his life.

This whole situation is tough.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

An update:

Sigurd is doing well, hyper today as usual. You wouldn't know anything happened to him by looking at him! His stitches look good, healing really well! There is just a wee amount of swelling. When he pants you can tell that the injured side is more droopy than the other (due to nerve damage). I went down to 2 Tramadol a day instead of 4. He's getting pretty itchy so that's a good sign, things are healing.

He puts his head on my lap and I give him light scratches around the area, he moans and wags his tail. I can just imagine how good it feels, lol!

I was able to get a better look at it yesterday. Most of the blood has gone and it's cleaner now. I've counted 3 teeth holes besides the ones I knew of.

Here are a few photos, him sleeping in his cage (see how swollen the one side is? the picture was taken on the weekend) and him playing with a new stuffy.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Ouch poor baby. Any more word from the crazy lady and did you give her your vet bills yet? You've been really nice about this whole thing that lady would have had my vet bill the same day,lol


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sorry if anyone saw the injury photo, I was going to show you guys how it's healing but I thought it might make people feel sick!

I've been sitting on the letter she wrote me last week. I'm still trying to figure out what the best thing I should do is. It's just a tough situation and I'm stuck.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awww that pretty boy!! I am glad he is doing much better!

Very tough situation. I would definitely suggest a trainer for the lady.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I would just give her a copy of the bill and tell her your open to payment plans. Her dog was the aggressor and the party who caused harm. Your dog was leashed from what I gathered and not a threat. She was irresponsible and failed to contain and control her dog, and this is not the first time it has happened. 

Don't over think the obvious here- be polite of course and take a witness with a letter that says Dear xxxxx, Thank you very much for showing concern with Sigurd's injuries. It has been a tough few weeks and we are very lucky the artery in his face was just nicked and not completely severed. His injuries have left him with permanent facial nerve damage and of course a lot of pain. I understand you are a dog lover as well so I am sure you can imagine how devastating this experience has been for us. Here is a copy of our vet's bill describing the extent and cost of his care. I know with the holiday's so near money is tight, but I would appreciate your cooperation in making payments toward his care since this attack could have been avoided by having your dog contained. This is not the first time your dog has bit and injured someone, and while I hold no ill feelings between us as neighbors I expect you to financially take responsibility for your dog's actions. Please feel free to let me know how you want to settle this debt we really are willing to work with you.
Sincerely, 
xxxxx

See it's that easy. She was irresponsible, your dog was almost killed, and she should have to repay you for his injuries. I know you are neighbors and you want to keep the waters calm, but if she was as worried about calm waters she would have already began remitting payment. Zoe's father who is my neighbor and where I got her from attacked my neighbor's papillon (sp) over the summer. We are all friends and my neighbor felt terrible about what her dog had done. She was on vacation and her sister was caring for the dogs knowing he hated small dogs and could not be trusted off leash. She didn't heed the warning and this other dog almost died. There was never a question of payment my friend called our neighbor from Florida where they were vacationing and flat out gave her the credit card number end of story.

If this woman cared about you or Sigurd she would in the very least asked to pay you guys back slowly and offered to cover the whole bill. Don't give her more respect than she is giving you- she is not the victim here


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I completely agree Zoeys mom! Nice wording on the letter, there is no defensive tone but white and black on what occurred.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

So glad to hear that Sigurd is healing well and that he's happy to see his friends, etc. I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. I wonder if you can take him for longer walks now, as long as he doesn't get worked up? 

My mom (who is older) had a dog who was biting people (real bites that broke the skin). He also attacked Chama and Basu and many other dogs. He was smaller so people kept giving him a pass for his behavior. My mom was so attached to this dog and was in denial about his issues. She kept making excuses. I did a behavioral assessment and came up with a plan for her to follow to keep him contained in situations where he was stressed out but unfortunately she did not follow it and he bit a child. My mom ended up putting him down shortly thereafter. It was very, very sad for her and she had all kinds of guilt, shame, etc. feelings. 

I think sometimes there's a lot more to the picture than we see. 

Hopefully the woman who owns this dog will at least get a muzzle and some professional help before any other dogs or people (including herself) get hurt.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i didnt see the injury photo. but i will say after you describing it, he is looking very good.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so happy to see and hear about how well Sigurd has responded to his treatment. Even if you do not get restitution from your neighbor, at least you still have your dog and there is now a record on the attacker.

It seems like you have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

What good news! He's so handsome.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Agree with the others that Zoey's Mom's suggested letter is well worded.

You may want to call AC and ask them what the best course of action is, since they deal with these types of issues often they should have good suggestions.

I'm glad that (handsome) Sigurd is recuperating well! 




Sigurd's Mom said:


> Sorry if anyone saw the injury photo, I was going to show you guys how it's healing but I thought it might make people feel sick!
> 
> I've been sitting on the letter she wrote me last week. I'm still trying to figure out what the best thing I should do is. It's just a tough situation and I'm stuck.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Thank you Zoeys Mom, I took a lot from your letter suggestion and implemented it in my own words. I also suggested training and wearing a muzzle while off her property, I said it in a nice way. I believe he's off quarantine today and to be honest it makes me a little scared! 

Sigurd gets his stitches out tomorrow afternoon. Not sure if the Vet charges for that or not, but we will see so I can add that in the envelope if they do.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I hope your neighbor will step up and get her boy some help, and the muzzle is a good idea until she does.

I was charged by my vet for having Onyx's hematoma stitches removed. I was only able to remove one by myself and the others were too crusted over or too tight. I didn't make an appt, because I was in the middle of removal, but the vet was aware I was doing it because I had just purchased the ace that morning. Of course, my scissors weren't right, I needed theirs and had to get the stitches before the ace wore off. I was charged for an office call(which to me shouldn't have been charged). It took the vet with my help about 20 seconds to clip them. She didn't even have documented how many sutures she did, so we had to make sure all were removed. Kind of ticked me off, it should have been a freebie.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm so glad Sigurd is well on the mend and you responded to your neighbor politely, but with the intent of preventing this from happening again and recouping your loses. Your Sigurd's protector and having a neighbor like her makes your job a lot harder....very unfair. I hope she learns her lesson and makes good on fulfilling your vet bills- maybe this is what she needed to take control of her little beast


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Glad he's getting his stiches out soon and feeling better. 

How's his energy level? LOL. 

Oh, and how'd he like those treats? I know they stunk like crap, and Frag liked them, but he'll eat just about anything.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Glad he's getting his stiches out soon and feeling better.
> 
> How's his energy level? LOL.
> 
> Oh, and how'd he like those treats? I know they stunk like crap, and Frag liked them, but he'll eat just about anything.


He is absolutely insane! :wild::wild: 
When we get home from the Vet he is going for a long run!

Sigurd loves the treats!! and the ball and stuffy, he must have squeaked the ball for the rest of the day.  Thanks SO much for bringing them over! Can you PM me the recipes?


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd doesn't get his stitches out today. The receptionist at the front desk at the Vet was being a bit daft, counted days wrong and said I should call back on Tuesday to have them out. So funny since I called yesterday afternoon and the receptionist at that time said it was perfectly fine. Ah well, poor Sigurd though - his cone is falling apart!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Haha, I believe I remember seeing it all taped up? 

Do you have to go into the vets to get the stitches out? (for a check up to make sure he's healing properly or something?) Taking stitches out at home (if they are sutures and not staples) is pretty easy with some sewing scissors and could save you a fee if you aren't worried about how it's healing or don't need to go back for anything else. Although, I believe the same vet told me that check ups for Frag's neuter to make sure all was well and they were healing right would be free, so I would think that this visit for you would be free too. Drop half a grand on surgery (in my case- more in yours!) and check ups are free! 

I'll totally get you those recipes. I have a link to the main site I found most of them at, but I'll have to find my copies to pick out the right ones that I used...


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Yay! Sigurd is no longer a cone-head!

We got his stitches out yesterday afternoon. When we stepped into the Vet he sort of went wild, all wiggly and didn't want to listen. As soon as the cone came off and the stitches removed, he acted so calm and normal again. 

The ladies at the Vets said they never seen a cone so banged up and taped before, they asked me if I wanted to keep it as a memory because it's so funny/absurd... of course I took it, I keep everything Sigurd related for his memory box (even though its sad). 

The stitches removal was free.

They said the area looks good and that it's just a bit puffy and droopy. He has two more days of antibiotics.

I'm mailing the letter to my neighbour today. She's talking again with my other neighbour, I was told she was too ashamed and sad to communicate with her, she was worried she would bring up the whole Sigurd thing. I hear she's not doing so well with this situation. I hope my letter doesn't sound too mean. I was told on Sunday she was going to walk in the forest with him but she turned around half way, she was too scared to walk around the block or let him run free. 

I was talking to my neighbours and we're going to set up a system with the walking trails. A flag on a tree by the entrance will mean someone is in there, with off leash dogs, so we don't accidentally walk into each other and something nasty happens.

Went for a walk with my neighbour (she has a GSD and a black lab mix that have no issues at all with Sigurd) yesterday and it went well. Sigurd just wanted to play, he kept doing the play stance/hop thing. I didn't want to let them play just yet, I want him to get used to dogs before he gets free for all again. My neighbours GSD is very very VERY vocal, she kept barking at him and being silly, and he sort of had this look "What on earth are you doing?!" So I think he'll be okay when it comes to doggies. Not once did he growl, raise his fur or act unsure or scared! Yahoo!

Here are some pictures of Sigurd, cone free:









Chewing a 12" bully stick for the first time since his injury. He seriously chewed it for 30 minutes, it usually takes him less than 5. He was seriously in heaven!


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

AWH he seems to be seriously enjoying that bully stick too! He looks sooooooo good! I'm so happy! What about that woman? any news?


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

YAY he looks really good. I'm happy he's healing well and is stitches and cone free. I like your flag system that I hope will help.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Bless his heart! What a frightening and awful story.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he looks really good!!!! boy he sure was savoring that bully stick wasnt he?!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

We mailed the letter to our neighbour on Tuesday, still waiting to hear back from her.

Well, we went to the Vet again today. He has been constipated the past ~2 days, finally had a bowel movement this morning (in between hard/soft). His anal glands were extremely swollen. We had to get them drained as it was causing a lot of discomfort with bathroom time and just normal Sigurd life. The Vet said the drainage was clear, no infection. She thinks because he was on antibiotics for 2 weeks that they messed up his flora, causing funny stools and plus he couldn't reach his behind the whole time in the cone to clean himself. She sent us home with 2 weeks of pro-biotics.

I was feeding him plain yogurt with pro-biotics while he was on the antibiotics, too bad that didn't work! 

Poor boy.

His face is almost 100% healed, you can hardly see that anything happened! Yay! As time goes on it looks as if he might not have permanent nerve damage, everything seems to be going back to place. His hair is slowly growing back in, too.

He played with his German Shepherd girlfriend yesterday and it went well! No issues with that. He even played with a really small mixed dog with no issues.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yogurt really doesn't have enough pro-biotics in it to "refill" what is killed by antibiotics. You might want to buy some to give him.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sure Sigurd will be back to his normal self (poop-wise) in a matter of a few days. Antibiotics can really mess with the internal flora. I'm so glad to hear that he's just fine with other dogs and that the woman who owns the attacker is at least not going out with the him.

Thanks for continuing to post updates. This really was a nail-biter of a thread!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I checked the mail and she sent a cheque for the full amount and wrote "Thank you for your note." on the cheque!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> I checked the mail and she sent a cheque for the full amount and wrote "Thank you for your note." on the cheque!


Hurray! I'm glad this had a happy ending and you didn't have to take her to court for the vet bills .


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Hooray! :laugh: How nice to have this whole mess resolved! Sounds like Sigurd is doing great too.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> I checked the mail and she sent a cheque for the full amount and wrote "Thank you for your note." on the cheque!


I'm glad there's a happy ending for Sigurd and for you. It's good to know that there are still people who do the right thing...even if they need a bit if a nudge.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I hope it clears,lol j/k Looks like she did the right thing in the end and hopefully this experience will make her a more careful owner


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great to hear that Sigurd is back to his handsome self...and that the neighbor sent the check. Sounds like it's worked out well


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Great news.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Awesome news! I am glad that she decided to do the right thing. I think what it boiled down to might have been somewhat what I said in a previous post. Writing the letter I think and doing it the way you did might have helped her realize some things.

woot woot


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My faith in humanity is restored.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thank God, Sigurd is ok, I do not know how I missed this. 

Glad your neighbor paid the vet bill. 

Now just to get everyone back to normal. Are you ok walking the dogs now? I mean that would have scared the bejesus out of me, and I would want to have something like mace or something to prevent it form happening again.


----------



## Navah (Aug 10, 2010)

I have been following this thread sending good vibes to your little boy. I am so happy everything has worked out for you! He is such a handsome guy. Good luck!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

selzer said:


> Thank God, Sigurd is ok, I do not know how I missed this.
> 
> Glad your neighbor paid the vet bill.
> 
> Now just to get everyone back to normal. Are you ok walking the dogs now? I mean that would have scared the bejesus out of me, and I would want to have something like mace or something to prevent it form happening again.


I don't walk on the neighbourhood dog walks anymore. It's too unsafe. I do walk him with another neighbour who owns a GSD (female) and a little black lab mix. They get along wonderfully and he walks just fine with them. I haven't noticed any behavioural issues with him either -- went to the Vet just fine yesterday with multiple dogs barking and whining, he just did a bit of whining himself, but nothing out of the ordinary. He played with a wee yapper dog yesterday and was so normal and gentle.

I carry mace on my person when I am out with Sigurd now.

I am just so lucky that Sigurd has such a great temperament and great nerves.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That is good. Sigurd will be over it quicker than we humans would be. Anyhow, glad he is doing well. What a nightmare.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

The woman had her trial today. 2 of my neighbours went with her. I was told she got a $100 fine. My neighbour told me that apparently after she left the court house she was laughing saying they couldn't do anything to her. I also was told by my neighbour I shouldn't walk down the cul-de-sac because the dog is still running loose onto the street and into peoples yards, etc.

Even though Sigurd is doing well, and I got my payment, this still doesn't feel like justice if this dog is just running at large around a part of our neighbourhood.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Really sad that she didn't learn her lesson. Doesn't sound like her apology to you was very sincere if those were her actions afterwards.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

first i wanna say before i forget, dont get too excited until the check clears.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Wow that's horrible. What about calling AC and having them pick up the loose dog?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> Wow that's horrible. What about calling AC and having them pick up the loose dog?


 
good idea.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

That's what I would do if I had a known DA dog roaming loose in the neighborhood and coming into my yard. Maybe she'll get the picture that having her dog run loose won't be tolerated.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

DCluver33 said:


> That's what I would do if I had a known DA dog roaming loose in the neighborhood and coming into my yard. Maybe she'll get the picture that having her dog run loose won't be tolerated.



I would call but her house isn't within viewing distance of my own... so I wouldn't be able to just see when her dog is out of its yard, unfortunately. 

I doubt the people living near her will say anything to AC, as they did support her/go into court with her today. What a crap situation!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I hate, hate, hate how the irresponsibility of others infringes on our own freedoms. This really _is_ a crap situation!!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow, and I honestly thought that the lady was a good person that just needed a bit of time to show it. That's awful, that poor dog. It's just going to bite another dog and that'll be the end of it, all because of a stupid owner.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

So the same neighbors that went to the courthouse to support her told you what she said after? Are you sure they aren't stirring up a little drama? What kind of dog is this anyway?


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Kris10 said:


> So the same neighbors that went to the courthouse to support her told you what she said after? Are you sure they aren't stirring up a little drama? What kind of dog is this anyway?


They told another neighbour and that neighbour told me, because I asked her how it went. One of the neighbours that went with her also went with me to the Vet when it happened. I'm not sure if they are trying to stir stuff up, I think they are all just in the middle and don't want to jump sides, just give us both equal support. 

The dog is a large black lab/maybe black lab mix. He's pretty muscular/manly.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> I would call but her house isn't within viewing distance of my own... so I wouldn't be able to just see when her dog is out of its yard, unfortunately.
> 
> I doubt the people living near her will say anything to AC, as they did support her/go into court with her today. What a crap situation!


huh that sucks


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow. 

I would drive down there every chance I got looking for him. I'd pick him up and take him to a/c myself. You can let the neighbor know you took him there. A few things could happen. 1- she won't bother getting him and he'll either be put down or adopted to someone else. 2- she'll bust him out and learn her lesson 3- she'll bust him out, not learn her lesson, and you'll have to do it a few more times before anything gets accomplished. 

I like dog-knapping, I can help if ya want.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> I like dog-knapping, I can help if ya want.


Makes mental note to stay away from DJ' area.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> Makes mental note to stay away from DJ' area.


you and me both lol


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> Makes mental note to stay away from DJ' area.


Haha, I don't really dog knap. I have picked up a few neighbor's dogs though and have taken them to the HS or A/C and let them know after they let them run loose enough or neglected them. 

And I picked up a GSD once that I watched a man viciously beat (kicking, screaming, flinging him around by the leash). I tried calling A/c, but of course did not have enough proof. The dog had no physical damages, either, so that did nothing.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> And I picked up a GSD once that I watched a man viciously beat (kicking, screaming, flinging him around by the leash). I tried calling A/c, but of course did not have enough proof. The dog had no physical damages, either, so that did nothing.


That is sad  what if you used your cell phone to take video incase anything happens like that again? That way you'll have proof


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> That is sad  what if you used your cell phone to take video incase anything happens like that again? That way you'll have proof


I had tried, but I was driving by and didn't have enough time the first time without stopping and it would have been blatenly obvious. I went around the block and came back with my phone prepared and he had stopped.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

That is just great. In addition to the wacko lady whose dog practically ripped open Sigurd's neck, you have neighbors who are sneaky, two faced, forked tongued and supportive of her at court. That says a lot when you go to court to stick up for a wacko: "tell me who you run around with, and I'll tell you what you are....."

Oh well, at least they are all showing what type of people they are, so do continue being cordial with them, but just know what you are dealing with.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I had tried, but I was driving by and didn't have enough time the first time without stopping and it would have been blatenly obvious. I went around the block and came back with my phone prepared and he had stopped.


Well at least you tried  maybe you should go 007 on him and hide in the bushes next time lol.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

wow..just...wow, and here I thought she learned her lesson and was just embarrased.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I know... ugh. I bought some nice xmas gifts for the one neighbour who went with me to the Vet, but I don't know, it does seem like shes supporting her actions by going to the court with her and everything.

I'd try to get her dog, but to be honest, I'm scared of it. Not sure if I mentioned it on here publicly, but the dog lunged at me months ago and bruised my leg. Didn't tear skin, but there is no way in heck I'm going near that dog, let alone it go into a car with me!

On a positive note, Sigurds breeder, Kolenda Kennels, heard about this incident (they mentioned a persons name that told them but I don't know who it is) and they called me, last they heard was the woman wasn't paying. They asked if they could help us out with the bill! How nice and thoughtful that was of them. Of course I told them it wasn't necessary, since she had just payed us... but still, that was a very generous and wonderful thing of them to offer.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is very generous of your breeder.  

Did the animal control person know that this dog has bitten people? It's truly a shame that the courts did nothing. This dog should be deemed dangerous. It is going to seriously hurt another dog, and possibly a person. What happens if a child is in the middle? This could be a real tragedy before it's all over.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> That is very generous of your breeder.
> 
> Did the animal control person know that this dog has bitten people? It's truly a shame that the courts did nothing. This dog should be deemed dangerous. It is going to seriously hurt another dog, and possibly a person. What happens if a child is in the middle? This could be a real tragedy before it's all over.


I told him but he said since nobody reported it, it doesn't matter. He said if at least one person reported a bite, it would help the case so much more. It's really pathetic, that just because something wasn't reported, nothing can be done, and something worse (like biting a child, or attacking or KILLING dog) would have to happen for real justice.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

We could rig up a catch pole and cage him.  

Seriously though, if he does become a true issue in the neighborhood, let me know and I will help catch him and take him to a/c.


----------

